# My plecocostomus are multiplying



## katherine4191 (Jan 1, 2019)

My 29 gallon tank is currently set up as a community tank. 2 angelfish and 1 gourmi that have grown quite large and 3 blood fin tetras. I put 2 dwarf pleco's in the tank at set up because the last pleco grew to be 12 in. long. The pleco's are breeding. I found 1 immature about 3 months ago while vacuuming. Yesterday I vacuumed and when I moved rocks around I found maybe 8 plecos ranging in size from 1/2" to 1 1/2". This tells me the original 2 are constantly laying eggs? Can't find out much info on their breeding habits. More importantly, what can I do about having so many in my tank? I have pleco food and started giving them wafers last night. Any advise appreciated.:smile2:


----------



## Genos (Dec 31, 2018)

You might be able to sell/trade them in for credit at your local fish store.


----------



## ladytuscanny (Jan 6, 2019)

Congratulations! The male takes care of the eggs until they hatch. The babies eat recycled pleco wafers.
You have the perfect set up. Would love to see your tank. 
Have been looking for a male dwarf albino myself. Where did you get yours?


----------

